# Reporting sales to DNJournal.com (before Aug 4th)



## Esdiel (Jul 28, 2021)

Reporting sales to DNJournal.com - before August 4th, 2021​

As you may have already read, a few us are getting together and will be reporting some of our sales to Ron Jackson at DNJournal.com *before his next report comes out on August 4th.*

Below is a simple template members here can use if you're interested but not sure how to go about it (see email address below).



> Hi Ron,
> 
> My name is [insert name] and I would like to report a .CA domain sale I made recently.
> 
> ...



*I highly encourage everyone with decent sales (~2K+) to make the small effort and have them reported for once, even if it's just a single sale, and even if it isn't very recent. *Ron's reports are based on what people report to him during a certain time frame, and not necessarily just sales that occurred during a certain time frame, so no worries if the sale happened last month or earlier. Those details will come out when the info makes it way to namebio.

There are four (4) of us who already reported sales to Ron for his next report on* Aug 4th*, and we can expect to see at least 10 sales already (!!!), and quite easily a lot more if people here were to join. I believe the sales reported so far range between 2,000+ USD up to 9,500 USD, and hopefully up to 18,000 USD if [notify]woudy[/notify] reports his sale of banners.ca (please  ).

This won't necessarily be a regular thing unless we want it to be, but I think it will be nice to finally see some good sales on the charts for once. Sales never really get reported unless they happen at Sedo, so we can only expect to see fewer sales now that so many people are leaving Sedo and going to places like Dan, GD, Epik, Efty etc etc.

It should create a little buzz and will help show how lots of .CA sales are happening even if we don't see them.

[notify]MapleDots[/notify] must have a few to report too (wink wink).


----------



## Esdiel (Jul 29, 2021)

CORRECTION: there should be at least 12 sales reported between the four of us I previously mentioned (and before I created this topic).

Shall we try to make it 20? Or more? It's up to you guys!

There are only 819 reported .CA domains sales on Namebio, and the very first goes back to 2004. I think we should try and break 1000 reported sales, but I obviously don't expect 181 new sales to be reported this round... although that would be awesome lol.

Below are the first 25 sales that ever made their way to namebio, if you're curious to see:


----------



## theinvestor__ (Jul 29, 2021)

And as I’ve mentioned before the majority of these were from TBR auctions….


----------



## Esdiel (Jul 29, 2021)

theinvestor said:
			
		

> And as I’ve mentioned before the majority of these were from TBR auctions….



I almost asked that question when I saw so many sales at Pool happening. When did they stop reporting, and was it only ever Pool that reported TBR sales?


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jul 29, 2021)

I had a chance to buy savings.ca from Rohan a while back for 60k and I thought that was beyond retail so I passed.

Looks like I was right with it selling at $36,050 USD


----------



## theinvestor__ (Jul 29, 2021)

Esdiel said:
			
		

> I almost asked that question when I saw so many sales at Pool happening. When did they stop reporting, and was it only ever Pool that reported TBR sales?



I guess you would have to go through the years to see when it stopped. Was it a good thing? Not sure. There were massive sales back then and you can’t say on some that you would pay that much today.


----------



## Nafti (Jul 29, 2021)

theinvestor said:
			
		

> I guess you would have to go through the years to see when it stopped. Was it a good thing? Not sure. There were massive sales back then and you can’t say on some that you would pay that much today.



Didn’t malls sell for $25K in a Pool TBR at one point? Anyone remember that one?


----------



## theinvestor__ (Jul 29, 2021)

Nafti said:
			
		

> Didn’t malls sell for $25K in a Pool TBR at one point? Anyone remember that one?



I remember it dropping but don’t recall final price.


----------



## Esdiel (Aug 3, 2021)

Not sure when DNJournal.com's final cut-off is but I'm bumping this up as a final reminder.


----------



## Eby__ (Aug 4, 2021)

Seems like Don didn't report any of the .CA sales. But a great initiative [notify]Esdiel[/notify]


----------



## Esdiel (Aug 4, 2021)

Eby said:
			
		

> Seems like Don didn't report any of the .CA sales. But a great initiative [notify]Esdiel[/notify]



Thanks, but that's a bummer lol. Are you sure a report came out though? The last I see was for "Mon. July 5, 2021 -  Sun. July 18, 2021".


----------



## Eby__ (Aug 4, 2021)

Oops my bad.. was too rushed. The "4th report" made me think it was the "4th of August report"

Sorry


----------



## Esdiel (Aug 4, 2021)

Eby said:
			
		

> Oops my bad.. was too rushed. The "4th report" made me think it was the "4th of August report"
> 
> Sorry



No need to be sorry. Honestly I'm not sure how it's going to come out but I believe it's a top-20 lists, so it's possible a lot of them won't fall into that category/chart. However, from what I see he still includes all the sales reported to him in text below the chart. See the red highlighted section below:






*---*

I'm also not 100% positive they will make their way to namebio but I was told they should. If he doesn't share the info directly with them it's possible namebio will just choose the last date from the report (i.e. an approximate date). For example, a lot of those sales within the red highlights are marked as July 18th, 2021, which is the last day of that report.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Aug 4, 2021)

Funny think is it's not uncommon for me to pay 5k-25k for domains I want.

I did report two I bought red and dn but I figured those reports would be skewed if I added in the ones I buy.


----------



## Esdiel (Aug 4, 2021)

FYI:  

Looks like these reports usually come out 3 days after the report period ends. For example, the last report (covering July 5, 2021 to July 18, 2021) only came out July 21st, 2021. It it was the same thing for the report before that.

It makes sense, since it would logically take time to put these together. Ron takes a journalistic approach to these reports and doesn't just dump a bunch of sales in a chart/table and say here you go. 

For those who don't know, Ron Jackson is actually a journalist who worked a couple decades in TV and radio.


----------



## DomainRecap (Aug 5, 2021)

"Due to a family medical emergency I had to spend most of the day today (Wednesday, August 4) at the hospital. Everyone is back home and doing well now, however the new bi-weekly domain sales report that was due to be released in this space this evening will be delayed until around lunch time (U.S. Eastern Standard Time) Thursday (August 5)."


----------



## Esdiel (Aug 5, 2021)

The report is out.

ccTLDs are covered on page 2 of the report. You kinda have to dig for them throughout the text, but here's a direct link to page 2:

https://www.dnjournal.com/archive/domainsales/2021/20210818-2.htm


----------



## DomainRecap (Aug 5, 2021)

Kudos to Esdiel for organizing this and getting a nice turnout from the .CA crowd. 

Take a bow.


----------



## Esdiel (Aug 5, 2021)

> *Swivel.ca* changed hands for *$9,500 *in a private transaction.





> Afternic racked up four Canadian domain sales - *MOCC.ca at $3,243*, *Pingo.ca at $2,800*,* Alexandrite.ca at $2,600* and *Tuto.ca at $2,000*.





> Also, *HomeFree.ca sold for $3,000* at DAN.com and *BigIron.ca sold at GoDaddy for $2,350.*





> The .ca run continued with five more that sold in private transactions - *FarmersInsurance.ca*, *Kassa.ca, Sigma.ca and Wolfe .ca - all at $4,520 each*, plus *Dilworth.ca at $4,000*.



So that makes for 12 new sales being reported, which is the amount I previously stated we'd see, at a minimum. This also means not another sale was posted since I started this topic, but that's OK. The goal was just to try this out at least once and see what happens.

There was also guild.ca among the mix, bringing the total to 13, but that isn't really new since the sale had already been reported via Sedo's reports a few weeks ago.

https://www.dnjournal.com/archive/domainsales/2021/20210818-2.htm


----------



## Esdiel (Aug 5, 2021)

ps: and note how not a single one of those 12 new sales reported occurred at Sedo.com.


----------



## Esdiel (Aug 5, 2021)

*UPDATE*

Turns out that the 4 sales that happened at Afternic are incorrect.

Ron included the net proceed amounts (i.e. the price after commission), which is really strange and must be a mistake. It should get corrected though.

I'll break them down here again for you guys once they are corrected.

Cheers.


----------



## Esdiel (Aug 26, 2021)

The sales reported to DNJournal finally made their way to Namebio. 

Namebio obviously didn't have the exact dates so they went with the last day of that reporting period (Aug 1st). Also, note that those 4 sales from Afternic weren't updated to the proper sales' price but I'm not sure if Ron was ever contacted about it.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Aug 26, 2021)

Great use for the tuto.ca domain name


----------

